# Wo hin Mit den Fischen



## Joey-03 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben Teich-verrückten,

ich habe mich das erste-mal in einem Forum angemeldet und falls ich hier was falsch-mache nicht gleich böse werden, ich bin noch lernfähig  

Zu Meine frage 

möchte meine Teich vergrößern in der Tiefe, nur was mach ich mit ganzen Teichbewohner
Also die Fische wollte ich in einer Regenwassertonne  (wird belüftet und gefiltert)umsetzen aber da ich auch __ Molche, __ Frösche und Libellenlarven und sie ungern verlieren möchte habe ich noch keine rechte Idee :gelbrotekarte 

Wie lange kann ich die Fische so aufbewahren

oder sollte ich die ganze Action auf nächstes Frühjahr verlegen, da die Natur (Pflanzen  und Teichbewohner) doch schon recht weit ist 

Für mein einjährigen Goldfische habe ich ein neues Zuhause bereits gefunden 

:cu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hallo und :willkommen
Also Koi in einer Regentonne  solltest du nicht machen. Google mal nach Faltbecken, vielleicht kann man sowas auch leihen.
Was du aber mit deinen Fröschen, Molchen usw. Machen kannst ??? Mal sehen was andere zu schreiben.


----------



## Joey-03 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hallo Uwe,
danke für deine rasche Antwort.

Ja hatte mich schon bei Ebay umgeschaut wegen Hälterungsbecken und war gestern Abend im Baumarkt 
da kam ich auf die Idee mit der Regentonne 
Mein Händler hatte ich auch schon befragt wegen einem Becken zu leihen aber er brauch die Dinger im Moment alle selber 

Gruß


----------



## herbi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Servus Joe,...

habe damals in der Umbauphase meine 8 Koi in einer 500ltr. Regentonne gehältert,....!
Die alte Filteranlage habe ich weiterlaufen lassen in diesem Behälter,....es war zwar nee Menge Arbeit,...weill ich jeden zweiten Tag TWW machte,um das Nitrit im Griff zu haben,...etwas aufgesalzen habe ich damals auch.... aber es hat sich gelohnt,....

Ich denke wenn deine Fische gesund sind,...dann schaffen sie das auch,...du musst nur dahinter sein,...und evtl. einen Plan "B" haben,...sollte der Umbau zulange dauern,....!

Manche kaufen sich auch einen Gartenpool,...den mit diesen aufblasbaren Ring,...und hältern da ihre Lieblinge,....

Wichtig ist nur das du das Teichwasser verwendest,....


Die __ Molche denke ich könntest du dazu geben,...die Libellenlarven könntest du in eine große Wanne gefüllt mit Kies und Sand stecken,...

Die Goldfische würde ICH  entsorgen,...wie auch immer,....vielleicht hast du ja auch Bekannte die dir die Dinger abnehmen,....


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hi,

Fische und Libellenlarven o.k. - __ Frösche und __ Molche - sofern erwachsen - lass laufen. Die meisten Molcharten verziehen sich jetzt eh an Land und wären in einem Pool gar nicht glücklich und die Frösche suchen sich ein Ausweichquartier. Wenn sie das letzte Mal kamen, kommen sie auch wieder, wenn Du mit dem Teich fertig bist.


----------



## Joey-03 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Danke Herbi,

an eine  500Ltr. Regentonne hatte ich auch gedacht und denke das ich gleich mehre kaufe.
Die __ Molche und Libellenlarfen   werde ich in die  Eimer tun mit den Pflanzen falls die Molche abhauen muss ich wohl auf nächste Jahr hoffen 

Die Goldfische darf ich nicht entsorgen da ich sonst ÄRGER bekomme mit meiner kleinen Tochter 

Nochmal zur Regenwassertonne wenn ich die Kois (sind ja nur 2 STCK  ca 25cm und 2 STCK ca. 10cm) separat von den Goldfischen  setze und die Wasserqualität beobachte 
Von dem salzen hab ich schon mal gehört, muße es ein bestimmte Salzart sein und wie viel Salz auf ein m³ Wasser?

Das mit dem Umbaut wird wohl länger dauern da ich hier felsigen Erdreich habe und keine Möglichkeit eine Bagger aufs Grundstück zu bekomme bleibt mir nur die alte gute Handarbeit mit Schaufel und Hacke bzw. Boschhammer


----------



## Joey-03 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hallo Blumenelse 

einfach laufen lassen :shock

Ich möchte mir kein Pool bauen sondern meine natürliche Oase möglichst wieder herstellen 
auch die Größe des Teich kann ich nicht  sehr vergrößern 

sonder nur in die Tiefe gehen und nach dem Umbau möglichst alles wieder so schön begrünen wie es zurzeit ist 
Also du meinst ich sollte __ Frösche und __ Molche einfach so auf die Wiese setzen???


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hi Joey,

die gehen von ganz alleine, wenn Du anfängst zu arbeiten. Irgendwann sind sie ja auch mal von ganz alleine gekommen. Einsperren kannst (darfst) Du sie nicht. Es würde mich eh wundern, wenn Du die __ Frösche kriegst. Die __ Molche kannst Du ja vorsichtshalber an einem Tümpel in der Nähe absetzen (Achtung: Auch das ist verboten!). In die Regentonne dürfen sie auf keinen Fall, die müssen die Möglichkeit zum Landgang haben.


----------



## Joey-03 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

danke für deinen Tip Christine


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

herbi:


> Die Goldfische würde ICH  entsorgen,...wie auch immer,....



:crazy

da fehlen mir echt die worte

ulla


----------



## herbi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hallo Ulla,... (war die Spielhalle geschlossen?)

solltest du Probleme mit meinen Worten haben die ich schreibe,...steht dir ja die PN -Funktion der Forensoftware zur Verfügung,...

Darum habe ich ja auch das" ICH "GROSS GESCHRIEBEN,.....und wie ich das gemeint habe,...na das lass mir über,....nicht immer heisst "entsorgen" TÖTEN,.....


herbi,...

der dir gerne Besen und Schaufel schenkt....

___________________________________________________________________________
@ Joe,...

schreib dir am WE was dazu,...


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

@ herbi

da du mich persönlich ansprichst....



> Hallo Ulla,... (war die Spielhalle geschlossen?)



erstens gehts dich nichts an und zweitens hat es nichts mit dem thema bzw deiner aussage zu tun !



> Darum habe ich ja auch das" ICH "GROSS GESCHRIEBEN,.....und wie ich das gemeint habe,...na das lass mir über,....nicht immer heisst "entsorgen" TÖTEN,.....



was genau heißt denn bei  dir  *entsorgen* ?
wäre dir für eine klare antwort verbunden!

im übrigen lesen hier auch etliche neue user, die sich nicht  schreibend  beteiligen. 

schönen tag noch



> Auszug aus Wikipedia. Entsorgung - Entsorgung ist der Oberbegriff zu den beiden Begriffen Beseitigung und Verwertung von Abfällen. ...


vielleicht sollte *man* bei seiner wortwahl dieses berücksichtigen.


----------



## Joey-03 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hallo Ulla,

keine Angst ich entsorge keine Fische kann das auch nicht machen

Noch schönen Sonntag


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

@ Joey,
wenn du die mögliichkeit hast einen Familienpool aufzustellen solltest du da deine Fische reintun . In einer 500LRegentonne ist die reinste qual weil sie rund ist. Nicht gut für deine Fische. Der größte Poll fast glaub ich ca 
1500l und kostet ca 40 € da können die Fische wenigsten kleine Bahnen ziehen. 
glg bernd


----------



## Aristocat (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hallo Joe!
Der Vorschlag von Bernd ist optimal!!
Dort kannst Du zur Not auch die __ Molche und __ Frösche kurzfristig unterbringen.
Viel Glück mit Deinem Projekt!!!


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*



Aristocat schrieb:


> Dort kannst Du zur Not auch die __ Molche und __ Frösche kurzfristig unterbringen.



Sorry, Andrea. Ich dachte, ich hätte erklärt, warum die Molche in einem solchen Becken nichts zu suchen haben. (Und die Frösche kriegt er wahrscheinlich eh nicht gefangen). Für die Fische ist es auf jeden Fall besser, als die Regentonne.


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

hallo Joey

solltest du katzen in hausnähe haben wäre  bei dem pool noch ein netz oder sonstige abdeckung ganz gut.

gruß ulla


----------



## herbi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

@ Ulla,...



> Die Goldfische würde ICH  entsorgen,...*wie auch immer,....vielleicht hast du ja auch Bekannte die dir die Dinger abnehmen,.... *



Dann zitiere bitte das nächste mal den ganzen Satz und es kommen keine Ungereimtheiten bei dir oder anderen Usern auf,....


----------



## Joey-03 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Hallo an alle die hier geschrieben haben  und vielen DANK!!

die __ Molche sind seit Jahren bei mir und man kann sie in der Dämmerung in den Lichtkegeln der Teichbeleuchtung  beobachten, glaube nicht das die gehen.
Werde die Molche zu den Teichpfanzen setzen, für die Goldfische hab ich am Wochenende eine Lösung gefunden die kommen zu den Eltern einer Freundin von mir bis auf zwei.

Ja ich glaube mit dem Pool werde ich es versuchen gegen unseren Stubentiger hab ich ja ein Laubnetz   

Nochmal vielen DANK wegen der Regenwassertonne, man hört viele die ihre Fische darin lagern selbst im Fernsehen bei "Ab ins Beet" habe ich es schon gesehen, ihr hab mich überzeugt das die Idee nicht die beste von mir war  

:cu


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo hin Mit den Fischen*

Guten Morgen.

@Joey
Wenn Du die __ Molche in einen Behälter mit Wasser umsetzt, dann sorge für mindestens eine funktionstüchtige Ausstiegsmöglichkeit. Ich denke, es ist besser wenn sie selbst den Termin des Ausstieges bestimmen können und nicht bei (hoffentlich bald :beten) 20°C und eitel Sonnenschein einfach an Land gesetzt werden.
Zu "Ab ins Beet" sag ich mal lieber nix. Da schwillt nur einigen hier, gelinde gesagt, der Kamm. 

@herbi und Ulla
Bitte lasst die alten Geschichten da, wo sie hingehören... dazu gehören auch irgendwelche Unterstellungen oder halbe Zitate. 
Wir sind alle erwachsen und sollten auch bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten fair bleiben. 
Begriffe wie "entsorgen" und lebende "Fische" passen aus meiner Sicht nicht zusammen. Ich denke, das sollte und kann man recht leicht anders formulieren. Auch wenn beispielsweise mir klar war, dass man keine Fische (wie auch immer) tatsächlich entsorgt.
Ihr müsst Euch nicht heiraten oder dicke Freunde werden, aber ein respektvoller Umgang miteinander sollte doch möglich sein!


----------

